# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Κύκλωμα φόρτισης εκκινητή μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου...

## kalchr

Αγαπητέ κύριε,
Είμαι αρχάριος/χομπίστας με τα ηλεκτρονικά.
Εχω 1 Jumpstart από το αυτοκίνητό μου και προσπαθώ να λύσω ένα πρόβλημα.
Αγόρασα 1 μπαταρία 12V που έχει μέσα το Jumpstart γιατί αυτή που είχε 
 χάλασε. Η μπαταρία αυτή φορτίζει με ένα Pack 12V στην πρίζα του σπιτιού και 
 εκφορτίζει ανάλογα τη χρήση της.
Εχει μια μικρή πλακέτα μέσα στο Jumpstart με 2 LED (1 Πορτοκαλί-LED και 1 
πράσινο-LED).
Όταν δώσω με το εξωτερικό Pack 12V το πορτοκαλί LED ανάβει κα δείχνει ότι φορτίζει η μπαταρία.
Οταν φορτίσει πλήρως η μπαταρία πρέπει να ανάψει το πράσινο (full charge) και να σβήσει το πορτοκαλί.
Σε απάντησή σας θα σας στείλω φωτό από το pcb και το σχέδιο που έχω κάνει λέγοντάς σας τι περιέχει η πλακέτα
 λεπτομερώς για να μού λύσετε κάποια απορία.
1) Πώς και πού να ρυθμίσω τα 13.8V - 14.4V που κόβει η φόρτιση γιατί το πράσινο LED δεν ανάβει.
2) Εχει επίσης 2 IC LM358P op-amp comparators και 2 Tranzistors S8050, S9013
τα οποία αν δείτε στο κύκλωμα που θα σας στείλω να μού εξηγήσετε πώς λειτουργούν.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ
 Χρήστος

----------


## mikemtb

Λύση και εμας μια απορία,
Πως με το  pack των 12 βολτ, περιμένεις να φορτίσει η μπαταρία στα 14? Έχει μέσα στο Jumpstart κάποιο κύκλωμα ανύψωσης τάσης? 
Για βάλε αναλυτικές  φώτο,  δε κοστίζουν 

via Tapatalk

----------


## kalchr

Φίλε Μιχάλη γειά σου,
Σού στέλνω φωτό τις 2 όψεις για να δεις και σχέδιο με το κύκλωμα και τον ρελέ 12V DC.
Είμαι αρχάριος/χομπίστας με τα ηλεκτρονικά.
Εχω 1 Jumpstart από το αυτοκίνητό μου και προσπαθώ να λύσω ένα πρόβλημα.
Αγόρασα 1 μπαταρία 12V που έχει μέσα το Jumpstart γιατί αυτή που είχε 
 χάλασε. Η μπαταρία αυτή φορτίζει με ένα Pack 12V στην πρίζα του σπιτιού και 
 εκφορτίζει ανάλογα τη χρήση της στο αυτοκίνητο.
Εχει μια μικρή πλακέτα μέσα στο Jumpstart με 2 LED (1 Πορτοκαλί-LED και 1 
πράσινο-LED).
Δίνοντας από το Pack 12V στην πλακέτα το πράσινο LED ανάβει και δείχνει ότι η μπαταρία είναι φορτισμένη.
Μετρώντας την με το πολύμετρο δείχνει 12,91V.
Θέλω να δοκιμάσω στα 10,5V αν σβήνει το πράσινο LED και ανάβει το πορτοκαλί LED που ξεκινά η φόρτιση.
Πρέπει να αποσυνδέσω την έξοδο της πλακέτας από τους πόλους της μπαταρίας και να δώσω από ένα αναλογικό
τροφοδοτικό 10,5V στην έξοδο της πλακέτας για να δω αν ανάψει το πορτοκαλί LED;
Εχει επίσης 2 IC LM358P op-amp comparators και 2 Tranzistors S8050, S9013 καθώς και ένα POT TRIM 10K.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ
Χρήστος

----------


## mikemtb

> Φίλε Μιχάλη γειά σου,
> Σού στέλνω φωτό τις 2 όψεις για να δεις και σχέδιο με το κύκλωμα και τον ρελέ 12V DC.
> Είμαι αρχάριος/χομπίστας με τα ηλεκτρονικά.
> Εχω 1 Jumpstart από το αυτοκίνητό μου και προσπαθώ να λύσω ένα πρόβλημα.
> Αγόρασα 1 μπαταρία 12V που έχει μέσα το Jumpstart γιατί αυτή που είχε 
>  χάλασε. Η μπαταρία αυτή φορτίζει με ένα Pack 12V στην πρίζα του σπιτιού και 
>  εκφορτίζει ανάλογα τη χρήση της στο αυτοκίνητο.
> Εχει μια μικρή πλακέτα μέσα στο Jumpstart με 2 LED (1 Πορτοκαλί-LED και 1 
> πράσινο-LED).
> ...



Θέλω να μου μετρήσεις την έξοδο από το 12βολτο πακ. Χωρίς να είναι πάνω στο jumpstart φυσικά 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## kalchr

23,6 Volt

----------


## mikemtb

ωραια, το τροφοδοτικο ειναι μη σταθεροποιημενο και ουσιαστικα το χρησιμοποιει ως πηγη ρευματος. η πλακετα ειναι ενας συγκριτης τασης με υστερηση, και μολις η ταση της μπαταριας ΑΝΕΒΕΙ πανω απο ενα οριο 14 βολτ περιπου τοτε οπλιζει το ρελε, κοβει την φορτιση και αναβει το πρασινο led.
οπότε, το αφηνεις στην πριζα να φορτισει, καπου καπου μετρας την μπαταρια, και κανονικα στα max 14,4v θα πρεπει να κοψει, αν δεν κοψει, Τότε πειραξε το τριμερ με αργες κινησεις. 
Ποσο ρευμα μπορει να δωσει το πακάκι του?

----------


## kalchr

Αυτή τη στιγμή μετρώντας την μπαταρία με το πολύμετρο δείχνει 12,91V και συνδέοντας το πακ ανάβει το πράσινο LED.
Η μπαταρία πρέπει να δείχνει 10,5V για να ξεκινήσει η φόρτιση, έτσι δεν είναι ή κάνω λάθος;
Πώς να δοκιμάσω στα 10,5V αν σβήνει το πράσινο LED και ανάβει το πορτοκαλί LED για να ξεκινήσει η πλήρης φόρτιση στα 14,4V;
Πρέπει να αποσυνδέσω την έξοδο της πλακέτας από τους πόλους της μπαταρίας και να δώσω από ένα αναλογικό
 τροφοδοτικό 10,5V στην έξοδο της πλακέτας και να πειράξω το τρίμερ μέχρι να ανάψει το πορτοκαλί LED που ξεκινά η φόρτιση;
Το πακάκι γράφει πάνω 500mA.

----------


## mikemtb

Με το πακ συνδεμενο πόσο λέει η μπαταρία ?

via Tapatalk

----------


## kalchr

To ίδιο 12,91V

----------


## mikemtb

Μια χαρά λοιπόν φορτισμένη την βλέπει και για αυτό δεν ξεκινάει να την φορτίσει!  Αν λοιπόν βάλεις ένα ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό αντί  για την μπαταρία και αρχίσεις και κατεβάζεις κάποια στιγμή γύρω στα 12, κάτι,  τότε θα ξεοπλιζει το ρελε και θα  ανάψει το πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι. Και όχι στα 10,6 είναι πολύ χαμηλά. Κάντο να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα 

via Tapatalk

----------


## kalchr

Εδωσα στην έξοδο της πλακέτας από ρυθμιζόμενο αναλογικό τροφοδοτικό αντί για την μπαταρία 12,90V
και άρχισα να κατεβάζω μέχρι 11,80V και δεν ανάβει το πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι. Παραμένει το πράσινο αναμμένο.
Μήπως πρέπει να πειράξω το τρίμερ με αργές κινήσεις μέχρι να ανάψει το πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι;
Εχω φτιάξει το κύκλωμα σε breadboard δοκιμαστικά και όταν πειράζω το τρίμερ έχω εναλλαγές στα λαμπάκια.
Σε κούρασα φίλε μου ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθειά σου, αλλά έχω υπομονή και θέλω να το φτιάξω.

----------


## mikemtb

Χμμμμ,  11,8 θα έπρεπε να φορτίζει ήδη! Βάλε με τελιτσα με μαρκαδόρο στο τριμερ,  και παιξτο όσο θες! 
Τώρα αν σε καμία θέση δεν ξεκινήσει φόρτιση,  μάλλον κάποιο εξάρτημα τα έχει παίξει... 

via Tapatalk

----------


## kalchr

Το τρίμερ είναι 10Κ και σε καμία θέση δεν ξεκινά η φόρτιση.
Μένει μόνιμα αναμμένο το πράσινο λαμπάκι όσο και να μειώσω μέχρι 11V περίπου
από το ρυθμιζόμενο αναλογικό τροφοδοτικό στην έξοδο της πλακέτας.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα έχει παίξει το ρελέ ή κάποιο από τα τρανζίστορ;

----------


## mikemtb

ναι μπορει να φταινε και αυτα...

----------


## kalchr

Φίλε Μιχάλη γειά σου,
Αν παρατηρήσεις από το σχέδιο που σού έστειλα για να ανάβει το πράσινο λαμπάκι
είναι η επαφή του ρελέ ΝΟ κλειστή και δεν φορτίζει η μπαταρία, ενώ στην επαφή NC του ρελέ
πρέπει να ανάψει το πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι και η μπαταρία να φορτίζει μέσω της διόδου D18.
Αρα το TR S9013 δεν άγει επειδή δεν έχω τάση στο 1 πόδι του κάτω IC LM358P διότι για να έχω
τάση High πρέπει το 3 πόδι του IC να είναι θετικότερο του 2 που έχει 5,6V σταθερή τάση λόγω της zener D22.
Εχω ελέγξει τις γύρω R και τη zener γύρω από το IC και είναι ΟΚ. Οπότε θα αλλάξω το IC (έχω βάλει βάση), τον πυκνωτή C1 και
μήπως τα 23,6V από το πακάκι χαλάνε το πηνίο του ρελέ των 12V DC και δεν λειτουργεί. Ποια είναι η γνώμη σου; Αν λέω και καμιά
βλακία είναι η απειρία του αρχάριου...

----------


## mikemtb

> Φίλε Μιχάλη γειά σου,
> Αν παρατηρήσεις από το σχέδιο που σού έστειλα για να ανάβει το πράσινο λαμπάκι
> είναι η επαφή του ρελέ ΝΟ κλειστή και δεν φορτίζει η μπαταρία, ενώ στην επαφή NC του ρελέ
> πρέπει να ανάψει το πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι και η μπαταρία να φορτίζει μέσω της διόδου D18.
> Αρα το TR S9013 δεν άγει επειδή δεν έχω τάση στο 1 πόδι του κάτω IC LM358P διότι για να έχω
> τάση High πρέπει το 3 πόδι του IC να είναι θετικότερο του 2 που έχει 5,6V σταθερή τάση λόγω της zener D22.



Ολόσωστα τα λες!! αρα το μονο που χρειαζεται σε αυτην τη φαση, ειναι να μετρας το ποδι 3 περστρεφοντας το τριμερ! αν η ταση ξεπερασει τα 5,6 περιπου, πρεπει να βγαλει εξοδο στο 1 , να αγει το τρανζιστορ και να οπλισει το ρελε, σταματωντας την φορτιση!
Δευτερη απορια: αφου οπως λες το τρανσιστορ δεν αγει, το ρελε δεν ειναι οπλισμενο, ΑΡΑ στην NC επαφη θα επρεπε να εχεις ταση(πορτοκαλι λεντ) και ΟΧΙ στη N.O. (πρασινο λεντ) 
για δες το ξανα
Υ.Γ. εαν εχει χαλασει το πηνιο του ρελε, θα επρεπε να φορτιζει μονιμα...

----------


## kalchr

Όταν οπλίζει το ρελέ (NC επαφή πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι) ξεκινώντας τη φόρτιση θες να πεις,
όχι σταματώντας τη φόρτιση. Τώρα είναι αναμμένο μόνιμα το πράσινο λαμπάκι, ρελέ δεν είναι οπλισμένο (ΝΟ επαφή)
 και δεν φορτίζει η μπαταρία. Θα μετρήσω το 3 πόδι περιστρέφοντας το τρίμερ για να δω αν η τάση 
ξεπεράσει τα 5,6V και έξοδο High στο 1 πόδι και TR S9013 άγει και ρελές οπλίσει και τα ξαναλέμε!
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mikemtb

> Όταν οπλίζει το ρελέ (NC επαφή πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι) ξεκινώντας τη φόρτιση θες να πεις,
> όχι σταματώντας τη φόρτιση. Τώρα είναι αναμμένο μόνιμα το πράσινο λαμπάκι, ρελέ δεν είναι οπλισμένο (ΝΟ επαφή)
>  και δεν φορτίζει η μπαταρία. Θα μετρήσω το 3 πόδι περιστρέφοντας το τρίμερ για να δω αν η τάση 
> ξεπεράσει τα 5,6V και έξοδο High στο 1 πόδι και TR S9013 άγει και ρελές οπλίσει και τα ξαναλέμε!
> Ευχαριστώ.



Ρε συ, NO επαφή  σημαινει normal open- Ανοιχτή επαφη μετρώντας φυσικά Χωρίς καμμιά τάση!  `ΑΑΑρα για να σου ανάβει το πράσινο Χωρίς να είναι οπλισμένο το ρελε,είναι συνδεμενο στην κλειστή επαφή NC. Αν είναι έτσι , τότε διόρθωσε λίγο το αρχικό σχέδιο να μη μας μπερδεύει   :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, η ταση που θα έχεις στο πόδι 3 θα είναι μόνιμα πολύ πάνω από τα 5,6 διότι η R8 παιρνει την τάση του πακ (23βολτ) και όχι της μπαταρίας,  Εκεί πιστεύω είναι τελικά το λάθος

----------


## kalchr

Το ρελέ μόλις συνδέσω και δώσω τάση από το πακ κάνει κλικ και πάει στη θέση ΝΟ (Normal Open) ανοιχτή επαφή όπως λες
και ανάβει το πράσινο λαμπάκι γιατί βλέπει τη μπαταρία φορτισμένη 12,90V.
Η R8 νομίζω ότι έχει σχέση και με τη R7 και το τρίμερ ούτως ώστε να μην πηγαίνει όλη η τάση (23 βολτ) στο 3 πόδι;
Θα μετρήσω περιστρέφοντας το τρίμερ για να δω αν αλλάζει η τάση στο 3 πόδι και όταν
 ξεπεράσει τα 5,6V που έχει το 2, θα δω αν έχω έξοδο High στο 1 πόδι και TR S9013 άγει και πάει το ρελέ στο NC (κλειστή επαφή)
 και έτσι ανάψει το πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι της φόρτισης και τα ξαναλέμε!
Σε κούρασα ρε φίλε, αλλά η καψούρα να το φτιάξω!!!
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mikemtb

Ε, αφού σου κάνει κλικ το ρελε, άγει το τρανζίστορ,έχεις τάση στο 1 και πάνω από 5,6 στο 3,  απλά πράγματα. Μια χαρά είναι το αρχικο σχέδιο σου. Και να μετρήσεις, αυτά θα βρεις.
Επισεις θα ξαναπώ αυτό που σου είπα στο προηγούμενο ποστ: στηνR8 αντί να έχεις τα 12,9 της μπαταρίας έχεις τα 23 από το πακακι,  ότι και να περιστρεψεις με το τριμερ δεν πρόκειται να ξεοπλιζει το ρελε 
Υ.Γ. Τι κάνεις 2 μέρες για μια μέτρηση ? ΛοΛ  

via Tapatalk

----------


## kalchr

Από την αρχή για να μη σε μπερδεύω. Είχες δίκιο στη R8 είχα τα 23 βολτ από το πακ. Όταν δώσω στη R8 από το αναλογικό τροφοδοτικό 11V αντί 23 από το πακ
τότε έχω στο 3 πόδι 3,7V δηλ. λιγότερη τάση από το 2 που έχει 5,6V και περιστρέφοντας αργά το τρίμερ άναψε το πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι.
Εβαλα ένα λαμπάκι φορτίο στην μπαταρία και το παρακολουθώ να τη ρίξει στα 11V (από τα 12,90V) και να τη συνδέσω μετά στην πλακέτα
 για να δω θα ανάψει το πορτοκαλί LED που αρχίζει η φόρτιση και να ρυθμίσω από το τρίμερ. ΟΚ τα λέμε!

----------


## kalchr

Φίλε Μιχάλη γειά σου,
Δεν αργώ να μετρήσω αλλά έχω κι άλλες δουλειές. Δύσκολη βλάβη!
Δίνω από το αναλ. τροφοδοτικό 18,5V στο κάτω κόκκινο σημείο (εκεί που πάει το πακ).
Ανάβει το πράσινο LED και έχω στη R8 το ίδιο αλλά στο άλλο άκρο έχω 5,90V (3 πόδι του IC).
Στο 2 πόδι σταθερά 5,6V. Αρα στο 1 πόδι out του IC 18V και μετά από την R9 0,710V στη βάση του TR Q19.
Όμως στο C του τρανζίστορ που πάει στο πηνίο (2) του ρελέ δεν έχω καθόλου βολτ. Στο COM (5, 6) του ρελέ έχω 18V
και ως φαίνεται είναι η επαφή ΝΟ του ρελέ ΟΝ και μέσω της R2 ανάβει το πράσινο LED που σημαίνει ότι βλέπει
την μπαταρία φορτισμένη ενώ μετρώντας τη έχει 11,70V. Λιγοστεύοντας τα βολτ από το τροφοδοτικό στα 17V
έχω στο 3 πόδι 5,40V δηλ. λιγότερη τάση από το 2 πόδι, καθόλου έξοδο στο 1 πόδι του IC, 17 βολτ στο C του Q19 (θα τρελαθώ),
το ίδιο και στο πηνίο (2) του ρελέ και επαφή NC κλειστή και μέσω της R10 ανάβει το πορτοκαλί LED της φόρτισης μέσω της D18
αλλά η μπαταρία μένει σταθερά στα 11,70V και δεν φορτίζει άλλο. Βοήθειααα φίλε... Σε τρέλανα!!!

----------


## mikemtb

> Δίνω από το αναλ. τροφοδοτικό 18,5V στο κάτω κόκκινο σημείο (εκεί που πάει το πακ).
> Ανάβει το πράσινο LED και έχω στη R8 το ίδιο αλλά στο άλλο άκρο έχω 5,90V (3 πόδι του IC).
> Στο 2 πόδι σταθερά 5,6V. Αρα στο 1 πόδι out του IC 18V και μετά από την R9 0,710V στη βάση του TR Q19.
> Όμως στο C του τρανζίστορ που πάει στο πηνίο (2) του ρελέ δεν έχω καθόλου βολτ. Στο COM (5, 6) του ρελέ έχω 18V
> και ως φαίνεται είναι η επαφή ΝΟ του ρελέ ΟΝ και μέσω της R2 ανάβει το πράσινο LED που σημαίνει ότι βλέπει
> την μπαταρία φορτισμένη ενώ μετρώντας τη έχει 11,70V. Λιγοστεύοντας τα βολτ από το τροφοδοτικό στα 17V
> έχω στο 3 πόδι 5,40V δηλ. λιγότερη τάση από το 2 πόδι, καθόλου έξοδο στο 1 πόδι του IC, 17 βολτ στο C του Q19 (θα τρελαθώ),
> το ίδιο και στο πηνίο (2) του ρελέ και επαφή NC κλειστή και μέσω της R10 ανάβει το πορτοκαλί LED της φόρτισης



παρα πολυ καλα τα εχεις γραψει, σωστα λειτουργει το κυκλωμα!!!  (οκ, λιγο ρυθμιση στην ταση αποκοπης, αλλα οχι τωρα)
Μετρα με ολα συνδεμενα και με το πορτοκαλι να αναβει, την ταση στα 2 ακρα της Q18 (D18 την λες εσυ-σωστα) σε σχεση με το μειων.
αφου λες οτι βρισκεις τα 17 βολτ στο NC του ρελε και οχι στην μπαταρια, μονο η D18 υπαρχει αναμεσα...

----------


## kalchr

Από ό,τι φαίνεται το κύκλωμα λειτουργεί σωστά! Το πακάκι δίνει 14,5V, ανάβει το πορτοκαλί LED και
 στην Ανοδο της D18 μετρώ τα 14,5V και στην Κάθοδο 13,5V σε σχέση με το μείον και η μπαταρία
δείχνει στο βολτόμετρο ότι φορτίζει (έχει φτάσει τα 13,30V από 11V που ξεκίνησε.
Δεν ξέρω στα πόσα βολτ 14V περίπου θα κόψει και αν θα ανάψει το πράσινο LED από μόνο του
ή θα πρέπει να το ρυθμίσω εγώ από το τρίμερ. Η φόρτιση έχει πάρει 15 ώρες, οφείλεται στο πακάκι των 12V 500mA;
Το παρακολουθώ με το βολτόμετρο συνδεμένο στα βολτ.

----------


## mikemtb

Εγώ θα έλεγα υπομονή,  λίγο έχει μείνει... Μόλις φτάσει στα 14 όπως λες η ακόμα και 14.4 max ρύθμισε το τριμερ για να κόψει την φόρτιση. (σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί μετά από τόσες δοκιμές!) 

via Tapatalk

----------


## Spark

> Η φόρτιση έχει πάρει 15 ώρες, οφείλεται στο πακάκι των 12V 500mA;
> Το παρακολουθώ με το βολτόμετρο συνδεμένο στα βολτ.



χρηστο αυτο το πακ δεν ειναι κατάλληλο για φόρτιση μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου,
φορτιστές μπαταρίας αυτοκινητου εχουν μετασχηματιστή για 5Α ή περισσότερα.
χοντρικά το ρευμα φορτισης να ειναι 1/10 της ικανότητας της μπαταρίας όπως 5Α για μπαταρία 50Ah

----------


## kalchr

Φίλε Μιχάλη σε παραδέχομαι.
Το φτιάξαμε και μόλις βάλω το πακ ανάβει για λίγο το πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι και μόλις διαβάσει τα 14,30V της μπαταρίας 
ρύθμισα με το τρίμερ την τάση αποκοπής, τη βλέπει φορτισμένη και αμέσως ανάβει το πράσινο μόνο του αυτόματα.
Θα πάρω άλλο πακ προφανώς με το 1/10 της μπαταρίας όπως λες πιο πολλά Ampere για να φορτίζει πιο γρήγορα.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως πολύ!!! Τα λέμε...

----------


## mikemtb

Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λογια! Χαίρομαι που λειτουργεί σωστά.
Επισεις αν η μπαταρία του μηχανήματος είναι 7,2 Αh τότε μια χαρά είναι το πακ υπολογισμένο,  έτσι και αλλιώς το βάζεις το  απόγευμα το πρωί είναι φορτισμένο. Και αν δεν το δουλεύεις καθόλου, μια φορά στο μήνα φορτιζέ το, ποτέ δε ξέρεις πότε θα χρειαστεί!! 

via Tapatalk

----------


## kalchr

Η μπαταρία γράφει 18Ah και όταν αγόρασα το Jumber start  μού είπαν να το φορτίζω κάθε 90 μέρες
επί 15 ώρες με αυτό το πακ. Τότε δεν ήξερα τίποτα από ηλεκτρονικά. Τώρα κάτι ξέρω. Τι έχεις να προτείνεις για νέο πακ;

----------


## mikemtb

Ααααα,18Αh.... Άμα αδειάσει αυτή θα θέλει μιάμιση μέρα να φορτίσει με αυτό το πακακι!  Κοίτα το ιδανικό είναι όπως τα είπε πιο πάνω ο σπυρος,  θέλει 1,5-2 αμπερ πακακι. Το κύκλωμα όμως έτσι όπως είναι φτιαγμένο, δεν αντέχει πάνω από max 1 αμπερ πακακι, μην πάρεις κάτι μεγαλύτερο,  δεν βλέπω τον λόγο. Εκτός, και αν είναι η δουλειά σου τέτοια,  ώστε να χρησιμοποιείς καθημερινά το Jumpstart, και τότε θα σου προτείνω κάτι διαφορετικό. 

via Tapatalk

----------

